# Tree Sparrow feeding young



## -Oy- (May 19, 2018)

Late this afternoon...


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2018)

Is that a tree sparrow?  How do you know the difference between an house sparrow?


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

Great photo, Oy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2018)

Beautiful photo Oy!


----------



## -Oy- (May 19, 2018)

Thanks all



Camper6 said:


> Is that a tree sparrow?  How do you know the difference between an house sparrow?



The Tree Sparrow has a chestnut brown head. House sparrow has a grey cap.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> The Tree Sparrow has a chestnut brown head. House sparrow has a grey cap.


Cool. I had no idea. Lovely photo Oy


----------



## jujube (May 19, 2018)

I'm sure behind the one being fed is two more peeping, "MY TURN!  NOT FAIR! HE ATE LAST TIME! HE ALWAYS GETS MORE FOOD!  NNNNNOOOOOTTTT FAIR, MOM!!!"


----------



## -Oy- (May 22, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'm sure behind the one being fed is two more peeping, "MY TURN!  NOT FAIR! HE ATE LAST TIME! HE ALWAYS GETS MORE FOOD!  NNNNNOOOOOTTTT FAIR, MOM!!!"



I reckon there were half a dozen in there!


----------



## Falcon (May 22, 2018)

Who  cares  which kind of sparrow it is ?  It's a  wonder you got it at all.  GREAT  shot   Oy !!!


----------



## -Oy- (May 22, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Who  cares  which kind of sparrow it is ?  It's a  wonder you got it at all.  GREAT  shot   Oy !!!



Thanks 

I care - the Tree Sparrow is in steep decline and it's good to see them breeding locally


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Great shot , I have blue jays , Cardinals an Morning Doves visit my back yard ....... along with the Rufus H/birds an the squirrels ....makes for good morning coffee , not the birds my Keurig coffee maker ......lol


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 17, 2018)

nothing short of excellent


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 18, 2018)

That is a fantastic photo. In my mind nothing makes a better photo than images that Mother Nature  provides.


----------

